# soon to be wabi kusa



## sa80mark

Went to quote a  job today and came across this beast so I thought go on then lets have a go at a wabi


----------



## MirandaB

Shameless PFK plug  looking forward to seeing what you do with this


----------



## Michael W

I can't wait too, I am also currently experimenting with emersed growing and starting to have some success with Ludwigia Repens.


----------



## sa80mark

MirandaB said:


> Shameless PFK plug  looking forward to seeing what you do with this



Lol I didnt even think about that 



Michael W said:


> I can't wait too, I am also currently experimenting with emersed growing and starting to have some success with Ludwigia Repens.



Thanks michael
This is going to be probably more a case of learning what works and what doesnt, when it comes to emersed growing I know nothing. So ive got a few plants in mind so fingers crossed I can achieve something with it


----------



## Ian Holdich

So, you nicked this from a customers house?


----------



## sa80mark

Lol no it was in the shop next door


----------



## Ian Holdich

sa80mark said:


> Lol no it was in the shop next door



Looking forward to it, what plants are you planning?


----------



## sa80mark

Im not to sure yet, Ive got to look into it more but a few I would like to try are

Fissidens,  Utricularia graminifolia,  Bacopa monnieri, anubias nana, HC, riccia


----------



## sa80mark

After a complete nightmare few weeks of none stop work ive finally got round to make a little stand and will be getting this planted up this week


----------



## sa80mark

After far to long ive finally managed to get this planted 
Ive just this second finished it hench the water on the glass 

Plants are xmas moss, Fissidens,  Alternanthera reineckii mini and Hemianthus callitrichoides 

Ive got no idea at all if this is going to work but its all good fun and learning along the way

Enjoy


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi sa80mark Wow Looking good already Love the Reineckii-mini That will be a little eye popper


----------



## sa80mark

Thank you  its a loose copy of one ive seen on Google images they used glosso and a red ludwigia, upto now its doing really well early days but im a lot more hopeful than I was


----------



## Greenfinger2

I use Ludwigia But you have to grow it through other plants as gets tall and floppy Or keep cutting it back. Reineckii mini Will look fab and stays low. I Will give this plant a go Never thought of that one Do you use tropica 123 pots Or of cuts from other plants


----------



## sa80mark

Yes this is tropica 1-2 grow I used half a pot in this and the other half in my dennerle cube I also used tropica 1-2 grow Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' which I wish I had used some in the wabi. The tropica 1-2 grow is absolutely superb you get quite a lot in a pot and its growing brilliantly and I think its perfect for wabis


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Thanks Will give them a go As up to now just using off cuts well still learning and keeps down the cost


----------



## sa80mark

Definitely worth a go  looking forward to seeing what you come up with next


----------



## Ian Holdich

Should grow in well! Keep us updated!


----------



## tim

Looks good planted mark, what type of light are you using above it ?


----------



## sa80mark

Thanks Ian 

Thanks Tim, it was a led desk lamp that I got from aldi for £4 I took the light bar of the top and mounted it to the stand I made  there 8000k white leds, I wasnt sure if it would work but for the money I couldnt not try it  heres a couple of pics of it, not great but I hope you get the idea


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi sa80mark , Fantastic idea


----------



## Samjpikey

Just seen this  looks awesome 
I've been on the hunt for a nice bowl , hitting the charity shops hard ahahahahah !! 

How long is that light mate ? Also what's the wattage on it ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sa80mark

It can be a nightmare to find a bowl you want I looked everywhere before I found this one, it was expensive but worth it for the size,

The light is 4watt according to the box but its really bright, hurts your eyes pretty quickly,  ive got it on for 12 hours at the moment and it seems to be working


----------



## tim

Good job with the light mate, looks very bright indeed will be keeping my eye out for updates


----------



## ale36

Samjpikey said:


> Just seen this  looks awesome
> I've been on the hunt for a nice bowl , hitting the charity shops hard ahahahahah !!
> 
> How long is that light mate ? Also what's the wattage on it ?
> Cheers


 

If you still looking for Bowls, Giant Brandy Glasses etc try visiting you local "The Range" store i was in one yesterday and they had quite a range of glass bowls, giant cups and cubes


----------



## Gill

The range and TKmaxx do have some nice Bowls and vases that are great for this type of project.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi sa80mark, How are things Going  Any update pics


----------



## sa80mark

A bit up and down, the hc didnt do well and disappeared over a week, one of the alternanthera reineckii melted but the other 2 are doing really well, the moss is growing brilliantly and ive added some Echinodorus Tenellus which seems to be doing well, im working away until Thursday so I will get some pics up at the end of next week


----------



## Little-AL

Look forward to an updated pic! Looks great so far


----------



## Andy Thurston

Any updates mark?


----------



## sa80mark

Sorry lads forgot all about updating  ive added some hair grass, a tiny bit of hc and a few stems of Ammania In all honesty it looks a bit of a mess but its a good experimenting tank I will get some pics up asap


----------



## sa80mark




----------



## sa80mark

Full plant list

Anubias nana
Moss balls
Hair grass
Ammania
Hc
Hydropiper
Bacopa australis
Lilaeopsis novea-zealandiae


----------



## 1colin

Im going to need to try something like this


----------



## sa80mark

1colin said:


> Im going to need to try something like this



Give it a go, very easy and can be great fun


----------



## sa80mark

A little update, I think I've finally found the sweet spot the anubias has thrown up 5 new leaves in the last 2 weeks and the Bacopa australis is going crazy so much so I'm thinking of removing it as it's growing over the he and monticarlo at an amazing rate


----------



## Andy Thurston

Must be time for monthly pics Mark


----------



## Andy Thurston

Oops posted at same time 
Looks like its filling in nicely, looking very green, nice job


----------



## sa80mark

How's that for timing lol, its really starting to kick off now  I'm not sure if it's the extra heat now the central heating on more or if it's that I've just left it alone and not kept moving things ever 5 mins


----------



## Andy Thurston

Its good to see the hc next to monte carlo, gives me an idea of how big it actually is. I was wondering which one to choose. I think mc will be too big for for what i have planned.
I think its started growing more because its been left alone but i also think temp does play a part too. 
Im interested in how you clear away the hc and mc when you eventually trim it. A mini rake? A temporary flood?


----------



## sa80mark

Hc is definitely smaller but mc just grows so well its a tough choice really, the plan when I'm due a trim will be the same as when I did the moss, trim everything you want trimming then a temp flood it's just so much easier and cleaner


----------



## tim

That's looking sweet mate, roll on spring got a few windowsill wabis I want to set up, keep the updates coming mate.


----------



## sa80mark

Thanks mate  I'm seriously considering setting up a few more, the misses loves it so I might be able to get one in the front room lol


----------



## tim

Mate a wall unit full of em all artificially lit would be epic, my wife would not be impressed


----------



## sa80mark

Don't give me anymore ideas lol just waiting for the end of January then I'm getting my tank done I'm sick of looking at an empty tank now


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi sa80mark, Your Wabi-Kusa is looking fantastic Congrats  Cannot wait for spring myself


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi,sa80mark, Sorry to butt in on your thread Tim do you mean something like this Pic  I would love something like it in my front room  But the wife said NO


----------



## sa80mark

Thanks green finger  it's not even on par with yours but you've give me something to aim for 

That wall unit is bloody amazing, brains ticking now 

and post away mate, that's what makes a good thread


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi sa80mark, Thank you  They are fun to do  That wall unit is fab Maybe one day the wife will say yes


----------

